# what do you need on your boat for shiawasee



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

The Kid is spot on in everything he said. You need 195' of cable to get over all the ***** out there. Buy a cheap 12' and a 5hp and you would better off.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Axchild said:


> Jeff Burns and I, saw and odd thing on Sunday, two younger guys in kayaks, paddling out to #41.....they were hunting the afternoon draw, put in at Huilen and started paddling out....They were new, and nice enough, at first I thought they were joking..they might still be paddling today....must be a two hour + paddle...and they was a south wind..


Those two guys are crazy.:lol: I hunt and fish with those two often. It's a great thing to be young. I told them when they called and told me what they picked it was going to be a looong ride. Next time they want to hunt out in the 40's I think we'll take the boat. Both of them are active members on the site. BayCreeper and BayCitySlayer. Very determined young men.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i paddled once to the 40's when i was younger...it taught me a very good lesson: never do it again.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i paddled once to the 40's when i was younger...it taught me a very good lesson: never do it again.


Those young fellers said the same exact thing. :lol:


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

When I saw them Sunday, I was shaken my head. But with a sense of respect. You gotta love someone willing to work that hard to duck hunt. I just don't have that kind of juice anymore.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

man them guys were crazy:lol:... it kinda looked like this for a couple miles and around an hour 1/2. not bad at all id say!









i wouldnt say id never do it again since we got a couple rips RIGHT OFF THE BAT









next time yall see me out there give me a hollar!


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice, funny how we all manage to find eachother.. Glad the paddle was worth the hunt...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

heh, great pic's and i'm glad you got some shooting.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

I took him back to the 30's yesterday. He liked the boat ride with a motor much better than paddling. :lol:


----------

